# Drive Bay Mod Possibly.



## Wakeo91 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thinking of putting a Fan attached to an acrylic cylindar that will stretch all the way to my CPU Fan. Would most likely improve airflow directly to the CPU. Here is a little diagram. Not sure if it will work but its worth a try. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 6, 2008)

ingenious. i like how the fan fits nicely into that space. and it looks like you'll get a windtunnel effect. keep up the good work and show us the end result


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2008)

Id chat with MKmods as he was doing the same type of thing in his case mods!

Possibly send him a PM , he may share some tips!


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 13, 2008)

there is something like that already made. i think it is made by thermaltake, called the icage
link here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999141&Tpk=icage
it does take x3 5.25" drive bays though

i guess you can use some sort of tube to direct the cool air right to the cpu. it wouldnt be too hard and it probably would lower temps a few degrees if directed to the cpu cooler properly. put the fan at the front though, i mean right at the front. you can easily cover it, but make sure you put a fan filter on it because it will get dirt all over the cpu cooler and everything else in that vicinity.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 13, 2008)

I found that with a small amount of trimming to my front bezel, 2 80mm fans with a custom bracket (i.e. flat piece of random metal with holes drilled in it), fits snugly in two bays side-by-side.

Dropped temps 6c


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 13, 2008)

You only have one 120mm exhaust fan?  You need to balance intake and exhaust better.


----------

